# burl and resin blanks



## Jimbo. (Feb 17, 2013)

Hi does anybody make their own burl and resin pen blanks like the ones in the picture? I would like to make some but I dontknow how and I have a few questions, where do you get the burl from? Does it need stabilizing then casting in resin, I have looked on you tube but I can't find any videos on it but if anyone knows of any please could I have a link to it, thanks,


----------



## Wright (Feb 17, 2013)

The way I make mine Jimbo, I buy my burl blanks that have already been stabilized. I Scroll saw half the burl blank long ways of course in a zig zag kind of pattern, like yours in the photo. Mix the colored resin that you will use. After that I put the scroll sawed burl blank in a mold 3/4 x 3/4 x 6 in. Then fill the void part of the mole with resin. Put in into a pressure pot under pressure to take care of any bubbles. After it cures, you are ready to turn. Hope this helps Jimbo.


----------

